

Namo Media brings lucrative Facebook-style ads to mobile streams - gaborcselle
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/07/namo-media-brings-lucrative-native-ads-to-all-mobile-content-streams-not-just-facebooks/

======
taylorbuley
From my experience, there are many mobile ad networks. There is almost no good
ad inventory to run on them at volume.

Convincing ad planners to move to mobile a tough challenge. Ditto a move to
native advertising. Both at the same time? Good luck. But if it can be done,
sign me up!

~~~
gaborcselle
Mobile advertising is getting pretty competitive - MoPub's reports offer
pretty solid evidence: [http://www.mopub.com/2013/10/07/mopub-quarterly-
advertising-...](http://www.mopub.com/2013/10/07/mopub-quarterly-advertising-
insights-q3-2013/)

Advertisers are somewhat familiar with this format because it's so similar to
Facebook's format.

